# Manchester Solo Long Bow



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 17, 2009)

I wanted to post a word of warning to anyone who may be looking at the Manchester Solo Long Bow. I purchased one about 2 months ago. The 1st bow's bamboo backing was seperating, I exchanged it for a new one. While at the store, I noticed that a 2nd Manchester had the same problem, but I went ahead and got a new one. Well, today it snapped on me. The bamboo let loose and the top limb snapped. Luckly I only hit my cheek. When I called Greatree I was told that they are starting to see a "High" number of failures on these bows.
So, now I am in the market for a new long bow. The store offered me a Montana Long bow for a good price. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 17, 2009)

If you are interested, I will build you a bow. If you don't like it your not obligated to take it. 
Just an Idea. BigJim


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 18, 2009)

2wheel did you buy that bow somewhere in Henry county ?? BigJim that's a nice gesture


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 18, 2009)

YankeeRedneck, Yes I got it at a local shop. They are offering me the full refund plus an additional discount off of any other bow that I may get from them. 

BigJim, Thank you for your offer....let me think about it.


----------

